# New Pics Of Pergo Floor Install



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Talked to the service manager yesterday and he wanted me to come by and make sure I liked everything so far. I talked to the tech (a very nice guy) and he is definantly do it right. It looks real good. It does not go under cabinets but will be under dinette. He is leaving the proper gap at edges for exapansion and any holes that screws are going thru he is drilling out larger for expansion. I will worry about water but I think it should work out well.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Fratra, that floor is looking really great.







It should last a lifetime. You are a lucky man to be getting a Pergo floor. Hope the rest of the repairs works out as good as the floor.









Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it looks good...my old eyes are having a hard time seeing the pictures. Have any bigger ones?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Floor looks good nice job they did








By the way I made your pics a little bigger so others can see it better

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet

Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks AWESOME! I know quite a few people who have pergo flooring in there kitchen and it has been NO problem.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Good deal Frank. I knew that things would work out well if you just hung in there. Pergo is a very easy to care for floor. Just keep one of those damp mops in the camper in case there is a spill and when dirt tracks in, sweep it out regularly so that it doesn't grind into the finish and you should be fine. I am jealous and may follow your lead in time.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your floors look beautiful Frank! I'm so glad that everything is finally coming together for you








Pretty soon you'll be able to just camp and enjoy without all the worries









Thanks Hootbob for making the photos larger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Floor looks good nice job they did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making them bigger!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One question. You DO have a side slide, right? They left carpet there, didn't they? I was told, by the dealership, that the slide would not operate properly without carpet underneath.








Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

sgalady,

I did not have carpet anywere in my camper not even under ths slide. It was wall to wall vinyl.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pergo?.....Sweet!

At least you're ahead of where you started for all of your trouble.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

FraTra said:


> sgalady,
> 
> I did not have carpet anywere in my camper not even under ths slide. It was wall to wall vinyl.


Lucky you! I wish we didn't have carpet either


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> sgalady,
> 
> I did not have carpet anywere in my camper not even under ths slide. It was wall to wall vinyl.


Lucky you! I wish we didn't have carpet either








[/quote]

One of my requirements for a camper was no carpet. Kids, camping and carpet just don't go well together, at least for us.

One of the guys at the dealership was telling me alot of people replace their carpet with Pergo or a like product. He said he replaced all the carpet in his motor home with Pergo. Maybe it could be a mod for you in the future. It doesn't take alot of material for a camper.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FraTra,

WOW! That really looks great! A real hardwood floor in an Outback... Too cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

FraTra said:


> sgalady,
> 
> I did not have carpet anywere in my camper not even under ths slide. It was wall to wall vinyl.


Lucky you! I wish we didn't have carpet either








[/quote]

One of my requirements for a camper was no carpet. Kids, camping and carpet just don't go well together, at least for us.

One of the guys at the dealership was telling me alot of people replace their carpet with Pergo or a like product. He said he replaced all the carpet in his motor home with Pergo. Maybe it could be a mod for you in the future. It doesn't take alot of material for a camper.
[/quote]

Sorry I was misinformed, and glad you informed me of the TRUTH!!







I have asthma and severe allergies, and the carpet IS a problem for me. I had it removed in my 27RSDS, but not in the 31RQS. BTW, there should be woodgrain vinyl underneath the carpeting on the main floor of the OB.....there was in the 27RSDS, and that's how they build them in the factory, just put the sheet goods on the whole platform. Guess what my next project is???








Thanks again!
Darlene


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW, that looks great, it sure does class it up a bit more. One question though, I know that you are not dealing with that much product, but is Pergo heavy?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer,

Yes it is kind of heavy. fortunantly it dosen't take a lot o cover the OB floor. I figure maybe 200 lbs or so. I don't ever carry fresh water or a lot of other stuff so it should be OK.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I installed Laminate Flooring in my trailer and it weighed 50 lbs. You can look back at my posting in the Outback Modifications Forum on March 31, 2006. It's titled NEW FLOORING and has explanation and pictures.
One of the best things I have added to my trailer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chips said:


> I installed Laminate Flooring in my trailer and it weighed 50 lbs. You can look back at my posting in the Outback Modifications Forum on March 31, 2006. It's titled NEW FLOORING and has explanation and pictures.
> One of the best things I have added to my trailer.


Here's a link to Chips New Flooring Thread

Very nice!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> sgalady,
> 
> I did not have carpet anywere in my camper not even under ths slide. It was wall to wall vinyl.


Lucky you! I wish we didn't have carpet either








[/quote]

One of my requirements for a camper was no carpet. Kids, camping and carpet just don't go well together, at least for us.

One of the guys at the dealership was telling me alot of people replace their carpet with Pergo or a like product. He said he replaced all the carpet in his motor home with Pergo. Maybe it could be a mod for you in the future. It doesn't take alot of material for a camper.
[/quote]

Sorry I was misinformed, and glad you informed me of the TRUTH!!







I have asthma and severe allergies, and the carpet IS a problem for me. I had it removed in my 27RSDS, but not in the 31RQS. BTW, there should be woodgrain vinyl underneath the carpeting on the main floor of the OB.....there was in the 27RSDS, and that's how they build them in the factory, just put the sheet goods on the whole platform. Guess what my next project is???








Thanks again!
Darlene








[/quote]

Carpet may be required due the the slide type. On my 28rss there is no carpet on the floor but the floor of the slide is not flush with the floor of the trailer. On the 31 rqs it may be required for the fit and finish but I doubt it is a requirement for operation.


----------

